# ANYONE HAVE PROFF McCLURES EMAIL FOR ORIGINS?



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi girls  as the title says would anyone have his email-he scrawled-i mean scrawled it down for me, but it looks like there are too many . and don't want to risk my email floating around cyber space. Thanks for your help.  Babypowder.


----------



## lyndy lou (Sep 23, 2009)

[email protected]

here you go


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Cheers lyndy lou


----------

